# Bearded dragon tail whipping?



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi our beardie miley is a proper softy,and comes happily onto my hand to come out.But occasionally she spins her tail round and whips me with it! I always make sure shes secure in my hands when i lift her out of the viv,its not followed with hissing or puffy beard,just a most impressive spinny tail.I have noticed she does it more if shes been waiting to come out,so is this a beardie temper tantrum or just normal behaviour or something im missing? Not being a wuss but shes not small! Thanks: victory:


----------



## Tasshu (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah i recently had the same problem, Ive had my beardie for 2 years. I got him out the other day, And he whipped me in the face. I dont know if he jus turned round and hit me by mistake or what. But damn it was a experience from a lil fella.

Sometimes mine wants to come out, Sometimes mine jumps away and opens his mouth at me,

Hes a moody lil sod at times


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep they are quite powerfull arn't they lol,she is just so random when she does it! and its only me she does it to! (the one who feeds her cleans her and spoils her!) she never does it to my daughter,which im glad of! although she has taken a dislike to my mum,who she chases with her mouth open lol shes not alowed out now when my mum visits :lol:


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol... My boy does this, he's no older than 2 years old. Especially when he wants to do something, like going from Viv to floor he throws a little tantrum and I hold him and tell him off, lol, he stops. I'm the strict parent.


----------

